# Favorite underappreciated/obscure games thread



## Bloody_Inferno (May 26, 2011)

I was just going back on my old Super Play magazines, and I just realised that my taste in games have always been very different to most of my peers and opted for the more obscure bizzare type games. I'm sure there's plenty here that are into these weird gems too...

I'll start with mine:

Kikikaikai/Pocky and Rocky series (SNES)

You're a priestess with a giant racoon for a companion and you kill a bunch of demons from Japanese folklore. At the time I was a kid, this made no damn sense, but it played beautifully. First game is one of the hardest games ever made too. 

Macross Scrambled Valkyrie (SNES) / Macross Plus (Arcade)

R Type/Gradius/Raiden type game but with transforming units from the Macross universe. Surprisingly good compared to most daft anime based games of the 90s. 

Mystical Ninja/Ganbare Goemon series (SNES/N64)

Chock full of Japanese references that made no sense pre-Google, and damn what fun games those were. 

Final Fantasy V

The least talked about FF game around, and IMO criminally underrated, so I'm adding it here. The beginning starts of simple enough, but it expands into a massive game with so much to do. 

I can do this forever , but let's see other's favorites...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 26, 2011)

I really enjoyed Afro Samurai, it was like playing through a Quentin Tarantino cartoon with awesome combos, music and locations.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (May 26, 2011)

I thought socom confrontation was underrated. Because all the little kids who wanted to play games like COD got on there, played like they were on COD, and were just annhilated. Some of you may disagree but IMO its pretty underrated. and anothe underrated game that is a PSN game is Rag Doll Kung Fu: Fists Of Plastic, really fun with friends I never cease to laugh when im playing it when buddies come over. And not really underrated as a whole but compared to COD, I think the whole Killzone series is underrated. And is INSANELY amazing. And also thumbs up for afro samurai.


----------



## nostealbucket (May 26, 2011)

Jaws for the old xbox. You swim around, eat people, and blow shit up.

Damn, I miss that game.


----------



## kung_fu (May 26, 2011)

Rings of Power, on sega genesis. Great RPG


----------



## Mexi (May 26, 2011)

KKND (krush, kill 'n destroy) an RTS developed by Beam software back in 1997. this is one of the better command and conquer clones that came out after the massive success of Red Alert. sorta cheesy in its writing and unit design, but by not taking itself too seriously, you can still have a really good time. The graphics were very well done for its time and is still one of my favorite RTS' to date.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 26, 2011)

Mexi said:


> KKND (krush, kill 'n destroy) an RTS developed by Beam software back in 1997. this is one of the better command and conquer clones that came out after the massive success of Red Alert. sorta cheesy in its writing and unit design, but by not taking itself too seriously, you can still have a really good time. The graphics were very well done for its time and is still one of my favorite RTS' to date.


 
I remember that game, definitely among the fun war strategy games of it's time along with Total Annihalation. 

Some others from me:

Rudora No Hihou/Treasure of Rudora (SNES)

One of the last and most obscure Square RPGs for the SNES and it was damn taxing. 

Assault Suits Valken/Cybernator (SNES/PS2)

Classic mecha game right here. Shame the PS2 remake was nothing more than a shoddy SNES conversion with no new features. 

Astyanax (NES)

The game itself was pretty average, but there's something about it that was incredibly charming.

Journey to Sillius (NES)

Extremely underrated platform/shooter with some of the best music for it's time. 

Ranma 1/2 fighting game series (SNES)

At the time this was rather obscure, and one of them was even translated with new characters under the name Street Combat. Hard Battle was my favorite. 

Gundam Musou 2/Dynasty Warriors Gundam 2 (PS3)

Spent most of my 2009 on this. Going Leeroy Jenkins in a giant Gundam was just too fun.  Waiting patiently for the 3rd installment.


----------



## powergroover (May 26, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'll start with mine:
> 
> Kikikaikai/Pocky and Rocky series (SNES)
> 
> ...



totally agree with this three, so much fun in these
i really enjoyed playing goemon games, even though can't understand any words on it , first time i reached the robot stage, i was so amazed that this game had so many variation in gameplay at that time

i also played pocky and rocky together with my friends a few time in multiplayer mode, never managed to past the "baby turtle" stage if im not mistaken , i guess we're just terrible at playing games


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 26, 2011)

Very simple old game called worms haven't heard of it in awhile. It would be an awesome Droid app... not iPhone app lol.


----------



## niffnoff (May 27, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I remember that game, definitely among the fun war strategy games of it's time along with Total Annihalation.
> 
> Gundam Musou 2/Dynasty Warriors Gundam 2 (PS3)
> 
> Spent most of my 2009 on this. Going Leeroy Jenkins in a giant Gundam was just too fun.  Waiting patiently for the 3rd installment.



TA ftw!

And Dynasty warriors gundam 2 was amazing, same for the first one, although I hear that 3 might not make it to europe and the states. I could be wrong.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 27, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> And Dynasty warriors gundam 2 was amazing, same for the first one, although I hear that 3 might not make it to europe and the states. I could be wrong.



Taken from KOEI Warriors - A site for KOEI Information. A community for every Warrior.

US release date: June 29. Euro release date July 1. 

EDIT: Speaking of which...

Sengoku Musou/Samurai Warriors series

Basically the Samurai version of Dynasty Warriors, my sister got me into the series and loved it since. 

Sengoku Basara/Devil Kings series

Capcom's version of the above, but with more humor and explosions. Naturally I loved it too. 

Orochi Musou/Warriors Orochi

Just combine Dynasty and Samurai into one game and you get this.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 27, 2011)

way of the samuri 2 on the playstation 2.
that game was so underrated


----------



## Severance (May 27, 2011)

I'm going to have to heavily agree on mystical ninja that was possibly the best game ever on n64 I think I played through it like 20 times as a child if not more. I think I would also throw in the megaman legends series PSN needs to release a damned rom of that shit on classics. BOTH OF THEM PSN CURSE YOUUUUUUU.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 27, 2011)

metalman_ltd said:


> Very simple old game called worms haven't heard of it in awhile. It would be an awesome Droid app... not iPhone app lol.



Is it this one by any chance?






I used to play that game as a kid, and recently re-discovered it and realized how good it actually is.

Also, I'm not sure if it's an actual underrated game, but I really haven't come across anyone (other than my cousin) who's played Alien Vs. Predator 2, for PC. I've had it for ages, and it's just such a fun game. FPS game where you can play as any of the three species: Human, Predator, or Alien. It's pretty fun.

I also REALLY want to get Tales of The Abyss. I have only watched the anime (which follows the exact same story of the game, but more watered down) and it kicked major butt. However, I hear that the game itself beats the anime 100 times over, so I'm really wanting to get that one. It's an RPG style game.


----------



## Daiephir (May 27, 2011)

I was the only guy I knew of to own a copy of Eternal Ring on my PS2, don't know if it counts though


----------



## Nile (May 27, 2011)

Timesplitters 2 and Future Perfect on original Xbox!


----------



## JP Universe (May 27, 2011)

Heroes of Might and Magic series. I don't think that it is that obscure but to me it's the best game/s of all time (apart from 5). Every person i've shown feels the same way


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 27, 2011)

Run Like Hell for the PS2 was awesome. Lance Henriksen did voice work, and Breaking Benjamin were on the soundtrack. It was planned as a trilogy but the studio that made it went bust. 




The Lost World on the PSX was amazing. <3


----------



## Meatbucket (May 27, 2011)




----------



## The Munk (May 27, 2011)

I realize I'm dating myself here, as what is now known as a Playstaion today was called 'the dining room table' in my day, but:

Pythagoras and Othello (aka Reversi)
Backgammon, Acey-deucey, and chess also rank highly.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 27, 2011)

And every other F-Zero game.

The F-Zero games have always pushed the boundries of the system they are released on, with F-Zero X actually being able to have all 30 machines on the screen with a constant FPS of 60. Plus it has one of the most kick ass soundtracks ever.

It's really surprising how Captain Falcon is such a popular character, but no one knows about the game he came from.

All Kirby games

Kirby is popular in Japan, but in America he is doomed to reside being played only by chilldren, due to the games cute, colourful exterior. What most people don't seem to realise is that it is a legitimate platformer with a really unique game mechanic in the copy/suck ability.


----------



## mlp187 (May 28, 2011)

Shadowman on the Dreamcast. Epic 3rd person shooter/ item collecting. Awesome graphics and morbid content. First video game to ever give me a weird feeling in my gut. Sadly it also numbed me to feeling that way since.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 29, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> The F-Zero games have always pushed the boundries of the system they are released on, with F-Zero X actually being able to have all 30 machines on the screen with a constant FPS of 60. Plus it has one of the most kick ass soundtracks ever.
> 
> It's really surprising how Captain Falcon is such a popular character, but no one knows about the game he came from.
> 
> ...



Odd... F-Zero has always been a popular game, even the original SNES version, which is the weakest of the series for committing the ultimate sin of being a one player driving game. Must be them Smash Bros kids... 

And agreed with Kirby. All his games share the same depth as the Mario games with goes on par with Yoshi's Island in terms of creativity. 

While where on the subject:

Mother/Earthbound series

Another awesome RPG series that didn't get appreciated outside Japan until Ness and Lucas jumped on the Smash Bros roster. With all the J-RPGs of it's time, this is one of the more original games with self-referencing jokes to B-grade culture and a hint of sinister undertones. And it was pretty damn hard.

Wonder Project-J (SNES)

Enix's attempt on taking the Pinocchio premise and turning it into an RPG. Learn everything from scratch and have fun doing it. 

Robotrek (SNES)

Predates Pokemon/Digimon and all it's variants. You build robots and have them do your battles for you.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 29, 2011)

Psyconauts, Psychonauts PSYCHONAUTS!!!! play it, seriously.

Dunno if it really counts as obscure, but Battletoads is fun as hell.

And I REALLY want to play FFV!


----------



## Alberto7 (May 29, 2011)

Fuck, how could've I forgotten:

Super Mario RPG: Legend of The Seven Stars.
I personally find it very underrated; no one seems to appreciate how brilliant, entertaining, and fun this game is! It's possibly one of my favorite RPG's ever, even if it still lacks a direct sequel.

EDIT: I agree with Earthbound. Too good not to have made it outside Japan before Super Smash Bros.


----------



## MFB (May 29, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Psyconauts, Psychonauts PSYCHONAUTS!!!! play it, seriously.
> 
> Dunno if it really counts as obscure, but Battletoads is fun as hell.
> 
> And I REALLY want to play FFV!



Battletoads is DEFINITELY not an obscure game, and is even so popular, it became a meme.

Psychonauts is also fucking ace


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 29, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Fuck, how could've I forgotten:
> 
> Super Mario RPG: Legend of The Seven Stars.
> I personally find it very underrated; no one seems to appreciate how brilliant, entertaining, and fun this game is! It's possibly one of my favorite RPG's ever, even if it still lacks a direct sequel.



 It's quite a light hearted gem and an excellent collaboration between Square and Nintendo. Hell, using a bunch of Final Fantasy IV tunes for Culex is worth it alone.  And agreed about a direct sequel, Paper Mario just isn't the same.


----------



## Djent (May 29, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Mother/Earthbound series
> 
> Another awesome RPG series that didn't get appreciated outside Japan until Ness and Lucas jumped on the Smash Bros roster. With all the J-RPGs of it's time, this is one of the more original games with self-referencing jokes to B-grade culture and a hint of sinister undertones. And it was pretty damn hard.



+100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Bennykins (May 30, 2011)

Shadow of the Colossus (just brilliant, and supposedly being redone for PS3 at the end of the year, along with its sister title Ico)

Brutal Legend (didn't hear much buzz about this, but I loved it, had so much style)

Hexen (overshadowed by the likes of Doom, Quake and Duke Nukem 3D in the day, but is my favorite of that period)


----------



## Daemoniac (May 31, 2011)

Tombi/Tomba - PSX
Treasures Of The Deep - PSX
Ghost In The Shell - PSX

Tomba/Tombi probably got a fair amount more exposure overseas, but you still don't often hear people talking about it, and it was a rad game.


----------



## toiletstand (May 31, 2011)

brave fencer musashi for playstation.

that game was such an inspiration for a lot of my drawings when i was younger.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 31, 2011)

tltstand said:


> brave fencer musashi for playstation.
> 
> that game was such an inspiration for a lot of my drawings when i was younger.



Nice choice.  Samurai Legend Musashi, while slightly different ain't too shabby either.


----------



## Mr Violence (May 31, 2011)

I will agree with Super Mario RPG and Timesplitters 2. Amazing RPG. Amazing FPS, respectively.

My favorite, absolutely favorite obscure game has got to be the Neverhood:





If you haven't played it, buy it and play it immediately. It was hard as hell. I played it when I was younger, early teens.

There are parts that had me pissing my pants laughing. The game itself is hard as hell, too. Puzzles are a pain in the balls, and I loved it that way. Took me forever to actually beat it.

Most people I talk to about PC games seem to never have heard of this game. It's a staple of my gaming history. I still have the original game disc.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 31, 2011)

Killer 7


----------



## Triple-J (May 31, 2011)

For me it's got to be the Way of the Samurai and Armoured Core games and the Bionic Commando:Rearmed games on PSN/XBL never get enough respect too, but a game I really love from way back is the Shinobi series they were popular in the early 90's but Sega seem to have totally forgotten them now.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 31, 2011)

Planescape - Torment
Battle Realms
The Baldur's Gate series
Temple of Elemental Evil (even though it is very buggy)
Divine Divinity & Beyond Divinty (Prequels to Divinty)
Armies of Exigo
Icewind Dale series
Star Wars - Galactic Battlegrounds saga
Stronghold 2
D&D Dragonshard
Dungeon Siege series
Avencast - Rise of the Mage
Majesty 2
Fantasy Wars
Dimensity 
A Farewell to Dragons
Dawn of Magic

jazz jackrabbit


I know too many


----------



## Daemoniac (May 31, 2011)

Triple-J said:


> a game I really love from way back is the Shinobi series they were popular in the early 90's but Sega seem to have totally forgotten them now.



There was a Shinobi on PS2 which was absolutely awesome.


----------



## Triple-J (May 31, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> There was a Shinobi on PS2 which was absolutely awesome.



I really liked that PS2 version as it reminded me of Strider in places and I thought Nightshade was decent too (tbh I'm a sucker for anything with ninjas in it) it's just annoying that Sega has some good stuff in their back catalog that they ignore cause they're too busy churning out Sonic games.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to love Zanac on the NES, soo much crazyness to the enemy shooting/ flying patterns and the various upgrades for your weapons, secret 1up's etc. The more enemies you killed the harder it got. It is a great old school challenging shooter.



and at the end the boss fights were insane



funny enough the music brings back alot of nostalgic memories too.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 1, 2011)

You play as a zombie, and one of the boss battles is a dance-off with a midget police chief. Yeah.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, Mischa beat me. I was gonna say Tomba too! Great platformer/puzzle game. You mounted pigs doggy-style and threw them!

Chip and Dales: Rescue Rangers (NES)
Commandos series
Fear Effect.... seriously that game haunted me for a bit. 
No More Heroes... yah, it's not obscure, but I think it's underappreciated.
Streets of Rage
Bubsy
Earthworm Jim
Startropics
WCW vs NWO: World Tour (N64)


There's an NES game that I can't remember the name of. There was a peripheral that you would put on top of the controller. Player A would control the main character and Player B would control red and blue gates opening/closing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 1, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> There's an NES game that I can't remember the name of. There was a peripheral that you would put on top of the controller. Player A would control the main character and Player B would control red and blue gates opening/closing.


 
Gyromite! 

And everyone who played Smash Bros Brawl should know R.O.B by now...






At the time, I thought Gyromite sucked tremedously actually....


----------



## leandroab (Jun 1, 2011)

Jack Nicklaus' Greatest 18 Holes of Major Championship Golf


----------



## Severance (Jun 2, 2011)

Ace combat 4 nuff fuckin said.


if you never played it watch all the cut scenes in it its epic.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 2, 2011)

Severance said:


> Ace combat 4 nuff fuckin said.
> 
> 
> if you never played it watch all the cut scenes in it its epic.




I think I love you for posting this one. I love the Ace Combat series with a passion. I only played the 2nd one years ago (which I believe was for the first PlayStation; I can't remember well) and Ace Combat Zero: The Belkan War, for PS2. They're such incredibly fun games. And the cut scenes tend to be all epic.

And btw, the song playing on that video is one of the most beautiful pieces for classical guitar that I've ever had the pleasure to hear; one of my favorites for sure.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Gyromite!
> 
> And everyone who played Smash Bros Brawl should know R.O.B by now...
> 
> ...



Yeah, it isn't actually MEANT to be a 2 player game haha....

And I wasn't there "at the time" but I sure thought it sucked when I did first play it. Such a gimmick with no actual game other than watching R.O.B do his thing.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 2, 2011)

*Painkiller*. Could you call that obscure? Fucking awesome nonetheless.
In my little world *Custom Robo* is rather obscure. One of my favorite games ever though. The GameCube one, not the DS one. That one blew goats.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 2, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Mother/Earthbound series
> 
> Another awesome RPG series that didn't get appreciated outside Japan until Ness and Lucas jumped on the Smash Bros roster. With all the J-RPGs of it's time, this is one of the more original games with self-referencing jokes to B-grade culture and a hint of sinister undertones. And it was pretty damn hard.
> .



Earthbound was a game I just cannot enjoy, I tried to plow through it hearing how good it was but it just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 2, 2011)

Pac Man and God Of War.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 2, 2011)

OOOOOOOhhhhhhh!!! I forgot "Little Nemo: The Dream Master"!!!!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 2, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Earthbound was a game I just cannot enjoy, I tried to plow through it hearing how good it was but it just doesn't sit well with me.



You have no soul, Earthbound kicks ass.  Honestly, though, I think it mostly appeals to eccentrics. It's a well-structured game, and I really wish that they would come up with a US release for Mother 3 already. I have the Japanese version, and while it's fun, I'd like to know what the hell is going on.

Speaking of eccentric, I'm going to put the Wayne's World game on the list. It's extremely challenging (read: idiotic and frustrating), and the only reason I played through it was because of how tacky and sometimes deliberately self-deprecating it is.



Metal Wolf Chaos. Just watch the video.



Burger Time. Great arcade game adapted for a couple of different consoles.

Robotrek was mentioned, and I agree that it was an excellent game. The music gets repetitive at times, but that happens even in big name games. I don't see why developers overlook the fact that most of the time in an RPG is spent in battles, and that it gets super annoying when you only hear one clip of music in each and every one. I appreciate that the Mother/Earthbound series addresses this.

Gunple: Gunman's Proof. Like Link To The Past, set in Japan's conception of the Wild West.

Secret of Evermore. Excellent gameplay, just camp enough, and music to die for. In my opinion, it has Secret of Mana beaten on most fronts.

Mystic Quest Legend. First of all, the name is ridiculous. It's a Final Fantasy offshoot without random encounters, and a standard RPG plot. A nice refresher if you want the feel of a classic game without playing something that you've been through fifteen times before.

Final Fantasy Legend III. Gameboy game, lots of gameplay. If i have one complaint, it's too big for the platform.

The Jak and Daxter series. Everybody I know who has played it agrees that it's fun, but I feel it doesn't get enough apreesh.

Viva Piñata: Party Animals. Oh my fucking god, this is a fun multiplayer game. There isn't a lot to do, but it's very competitive and high-energy. Anyone can pick it up pretty quickly, so it's good for parties.

The Spyro games (the Playstation ones, anyhow). Smooth and easy gameplay, and I always thought that the visual design was nice.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2011)

^ The man knows his games as well as his theory. 

Also add: Seiken Densetsu 1/Final Fantasy Adventure (GB)

The very first Mana game, and it's both underappreciated and overlooked at the time. Even it's remake Sword Of Mana for GBA is also fantastic. Among the better games of the Mana series too.

EDIT: Add Live A Live (SNES)

Old obscure Square RPG where you control various characters in different time zones. Every character world was like a tiny RPG in itself.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 3, 2011)

I do like the mother series, they seemed to improve with each addition. The story finally held it's own in mother 3 for me, the story was rather thin in the first two, but the fun was there.

Also enjoyed the mana games, Sword of Mana, if that was the gba one is the exception for me, it was less than 5 hours long and I don't even remember feeling like dying was possible.

EDIT: I assume they dumbed it down for the "modern" audience.


----------



## Severance (Jun 3, 2011)

Also vagrant story and xenogears.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 3, 2011)

I think Actraiser on the SNES deserves a mention as it was a very unusual blend of Castlevania style platforming and a Populous style RPG which worked very well plus the soundtrack was absolutely stunning.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Severance said:


> Also vagrant story and *xenogears*.





Triple-J said:


> I think *Actraiser* on the SNES deserves a mention as it was a very unusual blend of Castlevania style platforming and a Populous style RPG which worked very well plus the soundtrack was absolutely stunning.



Great choices. 

I confess that I purposely avoided mentioning either, probably because they were appreciated in their time. Actraiser was a pseudo sequel to Soul Blazer, same premise and all but as a platform game that absolutely ruled... shame Actraiser 2 sucked. Xenogears developed a massive cult following that if it weren't for such terrible camera controls, would have been on par with FF7 greatness. Not just IMO, but fact.


----------



## Nile (Jun 3, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Ah, Mischa beat me. I was gonna say Tomba too! Great platformer/puzzle game. You mounted pigs doggy-style and threw them!
> 
> Chip and Dales: Rescue Rangers (NES)
> Commandos series
> ...


 Earthworm Jim!!!!!!!!!



Also, Fatal Frame will fuck you up. Your weapon is a goddamn camera that zooms in on the fucking ghosts.


----------



## Zei (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go with Tales of Symphonia and the Star Ocean series. ToS was the first RPG to really HOOK me. I literally stayed up two straight days playing it with my cousins on our first play through. Took us 40 hours, but we then celebrated with Mountain Dew in wine glasses.

Oh, how I wish they would remake THAT game instead of TotA for the 3DS.

Star Ocean 3 just mindfucked me once I got to the last 3/4 of the game... that was a brilliant twist. Still haven't beaten that game. I don't like it when the hardest boss I've ever faced becomes a common enemy right after I beat it...


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 3, 2011)

I had Super Robot Taisen on the GBA and thought it was pretty awesome. Not sure if it's obscure but it's the only copy I've ever seen here. It's like Gundam meets Fire Emblem.


----------



## Qweklain (Jun 3, 2011)

I am just going to list a few (or a ton). I have 90% of and still obtaining the rest of the best PS1/PS2 games in existence. I will be forgetting a lot on SNES/Sega though as I am coming off the top of my head. Also I will try to stick to Obscure.

---Sega Genesis---
Gunstar Heroes
Dinosaurs for Hire
Batman & Robin
Phantasy Star series

---SNES---
Secret of Evermore
Secret of Mana
Super Metroid
Final Fantasy III (really is 6)
Super Mario RPG
Rock & Roll Racing
King of Demons (Majyuuou)
Star Wars series
Chrono Trigger

---PS1---
Castlevania Symphony of the Night
Megaman Legends 1 & 2
Star Ocean The Second Story
Vagrant Story
Legend of Mana
Dragon Valor
Chrono Cross
Einhander
Fear Effect 1 & 2
Dino Crisis 1 & 2
Granstream Saga
Colony Wars series
Kings Field 1 & 2

---PS2---
Drakengard 1 & 2
Star Ocean Till' the End of Time
Xenosaga series
Prince of Persia series
Drakan: Ancient Gates
Extermination
Eternal Ring
Kings Field: Ancient City
Evergrace
Dawn of Mana

Okay that is enough for now. I can list MANY more or explain any if you guys wish, or go look them up yourself!


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 3, 2011)

^Phantasy Star was awesome. Been so long since I've played it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 4, 2011)

Qweklain said:


> ---SNES---
> Super Metroid
> Chrono Trigger



I don't think that Super Metroid is very obscure or unknown, but I do feel that the entire Metroid series (with Super Metroid being my favorite) is just not well appreciated by the general public. It has a rather vague, yet still brilliant and captivating story. The gameplay in Super Metroid is excellent, the levels are super well thought out, and the enemies are some of the most badass I've ever seen... And don't get me started on the music! 

As for Chrono Trigger, I only had a friend (this was years ago) who talked about it all the time, and I did get to play it a couple of times. While I didn't get much experience with it, I did get to see how good of a game it actually was. I'm definitely going to play this one soon, just to check it out.

(Sorry for my SNES and, generally, Nintendo fanboyism... I've just had a lot of exposure to Nintendo games )


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh, I forgot the Goof Troop game. Yeah, it's based off of the Disney cartoon, but it's one hell of a game. And Lufia II. The battle music sounds how every power metal band should sound.


----------



## Qweklain (Jun 4, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> Oh, I forgot the Goof Troop game. Yeah, it's based off of the Disney cartoon, but it's one hell of a game. And Lufia II. The battle music sounds how every power metal band should sound.


Dude, the Sinistral Battle music is 10x better! I still need to make a guitar cover of that (and like 100 other old RPG songs) and play through that again for the... 34th time?



Alberto7 said:


> I don't think that Super Metroid is very obscure or unknown, but I do feel that the entire Metroid series (with Super Metroid being my favorite) is just not well appreciated by the general public.
> 
> As for Chrono Trigger, I only had a friend (this was years ago) who talked about it all the time, and I did get to play it a couple of times. While I didn't get much experience with it, I did get to see how good of a game it actually was. I'm definitely going to play this one soon, just to check it out.
> 
> (Sorry for my SNES and, generally, Nintendo fanboyism... I've just had a lot of exposure to Nintendo games )


They may not be obscure to us gamers who have been around for awhile (I been gaming since I was 3 and am now 24), but I am going off the fact that most people only know mostly the new stuff. Plus Chrono Trigger and Super Metroid are games that just NEED to be known.

Make it easy on yourself and go download ZSNES emulator and get the ROMs instead of trying and paying for a physical copy. If you have difficulty finding them I have Super Metroid and can find Chrono easily.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 4, 2011)

Because I've always been a sucker for cel-shaded graphics. Throw in David Duchovny and I pretty much _had_ to buy it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 5, 2011)

Qweklain said:


> Dude, the Sinistral Battle music is 10x better! I still need to make a guitar cover of that (and like 100 other old RPG songs) and play through that again for the... 34th time?
> 
> 
> They may not be obscure to us gamers who have been around for awhile (I been gaming since I was 3 and am now 24), but I am going off the fact that most people only know mostly the new stuff. Plus Chrono Trigger and Super Metroid are games that just NEED to be known.
> ...



I completely agree with what you're saying there. They're too good not to be known! Haha
And thanks for the offer man, much appreciated  but I already have the Snes9x emulator. I've used ZSNES and liked it, but I kept coming back to Snes9x for some reason. I already have the Super Metroid ROM and have beat it like a million times, and I've already gotten Chrono Trigger. But I still want to get a physical copy of them, just to relive those glorious moments! Hahaha.

This thread has really made me want to go back to my gaming years. I'm definitely going to start getting some more videogames


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 5, 2011)

Qweklain said:


> Dude, the Sinistral Battle music is 10x better! I still need to make a guitar cover of that (and like 100 other old RPG songs) and play through that again for the... 34th time?



That may be, but the funky bass gets me every time.




> They may not be obscure to us gamers who have been around for awhile (I been gaming since I was 3 and am now 24), but I am going off the fact that most people only know mostly the new stuff. Plus Chrono Trigger and Super Metroid are games that just NEED to be known.
> 
> Make it easy on yourself and go download ZSNES emulator and get the ROMs instead of trying and paying for a physical copy. If you have difficulty finding them I have Super Metroid and can find Chrono easily.





Alberto7 said:


> I completely agree with what you're saying there. They're too good not to be known! Haha
> And thanks for the offer man, much appreciated  but I already have the Snes9x emulator. I've used ZSNES and liked it, but I kept coming back to Snes9x for some reason. I already have the Super Metroid ROM and have beat it like a million times, and I've already gotten Chrono Trigger. But I still want to get a physical copy of them, just to relive those glorious moments! Hahaha.
> 
> This thread has really made me want to go back to my gaming years. I'm definitely going to start getting some more videogames



Emulation is wonderful. I still like to bust out my SNES and N64, and I have a decent collection of hard copies, but you can't beat having a virtually infinite library of games at your disposal. I agree with Alberto: SNES9X has a certain appeal about it. I like that it's easy to use and has a lot of options. ZNES doesn't seem so straightforward to me. Unfortunately, I have yet to find a decent N64 emulator. God damnit, I want to play Mystical Ninja! 

And if anyone is looking for a good Mac-compatible gamepad, the Logitech Dual Action is superb, perhaps with the exception that the USB cable and connector feel flimsy. I haven't had any problems with it yet, though.

TeccStone: Digital Cameras: Logitech Dual Action Game Pad USB


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 5, 2011)

I love the first lunar game that got rereleased on psone. also a big part of my middle school life.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 5, 2011)

Qweklain said:


> They may not be obscure to us gamers who have been around for awhile (I been gaming since I was 3 and am now 24), but I am going off the fact that most people only know mostly the new stuff. Plus Chrono Trigger and Super Metroid are games that just NEED to be known.



While all the games on your list aren't obscure nor under-appreciated (well, to me anyway), I certainly agree with your list, but with a few quibbles aside:

Even with the latter Mana games are all weak, I still love them.  Xenosaga is a 2 way street for me. I absolutely adore the storyline, the rest of the game unfortunately left a bitter taste to my gaming experience. 

More to add:

Dew Prism / Threads of Fate (PS1)

A story viewed by 2 characters, both need to be played with a theme of Destiny and an unexpected plot twist in the end. 

Odin Sphere (PS2)

The Tales series battle engine turned into an entire game.  Sure is damn fun too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 5, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> That may be, but the funky bass gets me every time.


 
You need to play all the SaGa games from SaGa 1/Final Fantasy Legend to SaGa Frontier 1. Kenji Ito slap bass goodness.  EDIT: Wait... you've mentioned Final Fantasy Legend already...

And add the SaGa series to the list too... because a majority of players hate them.


----------



## Qweklain (Jun 5, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You need to play all the SaGa games from SaGa 1/Final Fantasy Legend to SaGa Frontier 1. Kenji Ito slap bass goodness.
> 
> And add the SaGa series to the list too... because a majority of players hate them.


Oh man, Saga Frontier 1 & 2 are amazing. Saga Frontier one is currently my fave. I love the second one too, but it went a little more close-ended and I adored the openess of the first one. Now that I think about it, I never actually beat the second one. I think I remember where I stopped though, which is when you change to that ninja character in the forest. With Saga Frontier 1, you can start a new game with whatever character, take one wrong turn, and next thing you know you are in an area that is for really high levels. You learn real quick the ins and outs of that game!

I never got into the Romancing SaGa's, but I have a few other "one-off" Saga games that I can not think of off the top of my head. I know that Unlimited Saga was a friggin' JOKE though. I bought it a long time ago anticipating another awesome SaGa adventure, and within 30 minutes, returned that shit. That game needs to be completely erased from existence lol.

Man, I have so many PS1/PS2 games I have not even touched (yet) and classics I have beaten many times and want to beat again.

As titstand mentioned, Lunar is awesome also. I have, but have yet to play, Eternal Blue. 

Another awesome RPG series that not many know of is Grandia. Also should mention Valkyrie Profile, and I really hope they make more of it. Any Suikoden, Wild Arms, or Breath of Fire fans out there??

Oh, and Bloody Inferno, I can make a gargantuan list if you would like. Like I said though, PS1/PS2 is my forte by far. Unfortunately I miss a good amount of continuation of my favorites (Tales series) due to never being brought to the states and I do not know Japanese.


----------



## Demonbrn (Jun 5, 2011)

Severance said:


> Also vagrant story and xenogears.


 
Vagrant Story was epic, I hacked my psp just so I could play it, then when they released it on the market, bought it!

Mine is more recent, it did make Playstations Greatest hits, but almost everyone I've ever talked to hated it due to difficulty (it's almost as if the object of the game is to die a lot!) and it's Demon's Souls.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 5, 2011)

One of the most wonderfully strange games I've ever played was a game called Starship Titanic. It was written by Douglas Adams and had voice acting by Terry Jones and John Cleese, so as you can well imagine, it was hilarious. It featured 16 hours of recorded dialogue. Considering it came out in 1998, that was quite an accomplishment. The premise is that the Starship Titanic has been sabotaged on her maiden voyage and has thus crashed into your house. You're recruited by one of its robotic staff to basically fix the ship.

While the game was entirely too british to be able to solve by any rational person, it was beautiful to look at, highly original and brain-meltingly hilarious. Highly recommended, just remember to use a walkthrough.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 5, 2011)

Qweklain said:


> Oh man, Saga Frontier 1 & 2 are amazing. Saga Frontier one is currently my fave. I love the second one too, but it went a little more close-ended and I adored the openess of the first one. Now that I think about it, I never actually beat the second one. I think I remember where I stopped though, which is when you change to that ninja character in the forest. With Saga Frontier 1, you can start a new game with whatever character, take one wrong turn, and next thing you know you are in an area that is for really high levels. You learn real quick the ins and outs of that game!
> 
> I never got into the Romancing SaGa's, but I have a few other "one-off" Saga games that I can not think of off the top of my head. I know that Unlimited Saga was a friggin' JOKE though. I bought it a long time ago anticipating another awesome SaGa adventure, and within 30 minutes, returned that shit. That game needs to be completely erased from existence lol.
> 
> ...


 

 Are you my long lost brother? Every game you mentioned I either played, or have but don't have the time to play, let alone complete.  

I actualy ENJOYED Unlimited SaGa. There I said it. And the music was amazing, among my favorite soundtracks in fact.  You may like Romancing SaGa 3, that shared the same freedom as SF 1. Romancing SaGa 2 was very similar to SF 2 in terms of playing through a timeline. Also good. 

Also if I haven't mentioned it already: 

The Shadow Hearts series (PS1/PS2)

Koudelka was rather average with the same battle system as Live A Live, but the Shadow Hearts series ruled. 

Bahamut Lagood (SNES)

Bahamut got his own spin off game with the same Front Mission style strategy play. Speaking of which...

EARLY Front Mission Series (SNES/PS1)

The first game ruled. The rest didn't share it's charm with me to be honest. Front Mission Evolved sucked tremendously. 

Treasure Hunter G (SNES)

Those who stuck around the SNES' dying days may have played Square's last effort for the console. Amazing RPG game right here. 

Samurai Pizza Cats (NES)

Extremely fun platform game with a semi-decent variety going on. 

Final Fight (NES)

Yes they released an SD version of Final Fight on the NES, and surprisingly, I loved it. 

World Heroes series (Arcade/SNES/NeoGeo)

One of the SNK series that didn't age as well as their bigger brothers, but it was a good fun Street Fighter clone at the time. Come on, you got to play Rasputin with balloon expanding hands and feet!

EDIT:

Parodius series (SNES/PS1)

Gradius and Twinbee were fun, but this is where it's at. And Goemon is also a character here too. 

Area 88/UN Squadron (SNES)

Along with Macross Scrambled Valkyrie, this may be my favorite side scrolling flight/shooter of all time. Capcom really got this game right. And surprise, the manga and anime series ruled too. 

EDIT 2:

Also good call on the Fatal Frame series.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm actually playing Bahamut Lagoon on my new Droid phone currently. I had wanted to play this years ago but there were never any translations. Lo and behold I found one and am pleased as punch.

/EDIT

I routinely playthrough Lunar 1 and 2 on SegaCD. Still my favorite RPGs of all time. I still have yet to complete the PSX remake of EB. I also need to finish the PSP remake of Silver Star.

Also a hardcore fan of Grandia. Still need to finish 3, but 1 I actually beat on Saturn before it was released on the PSX stateside. Love the combat system in 3.

Also loved the Suikoden series.

I still have lots of RPGs on the PS2 I need to start, let alone finish, notably Xenosage. Xenogears was probably my favorite PSX game.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, I forgot about World Heroes!!! LOL. Such an obscure SNK game!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 6, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Ah, I forgot about World Heroes!!! LOL. Such an obscure SNK game!


 
Did you get to play NeoGeo Battle Colosseum? That was actually quite a great crossover game full of SNK's finest.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 6, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



Great game. 

Two Crude Dudes on the megadrive was a rocking little side scroller.

More recently I love John Woo's Stranglehold on the 360. An amazing game that whilst not perfect has so much cool stuff in it.

I also thought Exile on the Commodore 64 was one of the best/ out there games ever.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Did you get to play NeoGeo Battle Colosseum? That was actually quite a great crossover game full of SNK's finest.




Nah. I never even knew the game existed! (And I just read that ADK, not SNK made World Heroes. My bad.) I used to be a big SNK fan. My mom would take me to the PX when I was young and there was an SNK machine there that had Samurai Showdown 3, KOF 98', and some plane shooter (name escapes me right now.) 

I used to be a fighting game addict. I didn't choose a "side" in the fighting game wars, I loved all the companies and the games they produced.... Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Tekken, Fatal Fury, Killer Instinct, etc. (never got into Virtua Fighter though).

When I got a Sega Genesis, one of the first games I got was Samurai Showdown. I still yet out, "Victoly" from time to time and my little sister's cool enough to get the obscure reference. In fact, she got a Siberian Husky puppy recently, and one of the name suggestions I gave her was, Poppy (the name of Galford's Husky).

There are two games that I rented so many times from Blockbuster that it would have been cheaper for me to just buy them... they are Fatal Fury 2 for sega genesis and Tekken Tag Tournament for PS2.

I really haven't been hip to the recent (past year) fighting games. I got MvC3 and I was thinking about buying Mortal Kombat, but fighting games these days don't have much replay value to me, and when you have to spend $59.99 bucks a pop (plus tax), it makes it a harder pill to swallow.

I need to get back into emulators to play some of these old games again. Know of any good sites to hit up?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 6, 2011)

Database System Index

No actual link to ROM sites (though maybe in the subcategories), but there's a wealth of classic RPGs there for you. 

Also Samurai Showdown FTW! Good old days right there. And it actually got better as the series progressed too. SS V Tenka was the pinnacle of the series. 

Also if you can get a copy of Virtua Fighter 5 dirt cheap, do so. If there's one thing I prefer over the Tekken series in terms of fighting mechanics, its the VF series. Sure the game's characters are pretty dull, but the mechanics of this game is the heart of the series. Almost everything you do can result in a split second guessing game that you'll need to think full strategy to gain victory. If anything, it's the fighting game closest to actual real life fighting. 

But I do agree with you Phi, the longevity of fighting games can vary. IMO, what really makes a fighting game last long is the competition and the community that keeps it lasting. You can only play and practice combos by yourself for so long.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks to ScrewAttack I have been reminded of a HUGE one for me.

Maybe it's just the nostalgia but damn me and my friend put so many days into this.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/video-game-screwattack/713628

love Robo Pit


----------



## Qweklain (Jun 6, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Are you my long lost brother? Every game you mentioned I either played, or have but don't have the time to play, let alone complete.
> 
> I actualy ENJOYED Unlimited SaGa. There I said it. And the music was amazing, among my favorite soundtracks in fact.  You may like Romancing SaGa 3, that shared the same freedom as SF 1. Romancing SaGa 2 was very similar to SF 2 in terms of playing through a timeline. Also good.
> 
> ...


Shadow Hearts is AWESOME. I only have the 2nd one right now and need to pick up one and three. Speaking of which, if you like Shadow Hearts, you'll love Digital Devil Saga or really any Shin Megami Tensei game.

What about all the of the .HACK games?? I wish they would make a multiplayer version of it! I heard they were, but that was years ago and have not heard anything since.

The original Front Missions RULED. Tactical RPGs with customizable mechs, how can you go wrong? Final Fantasy Tactics (not obsecure, but my 2nd fave TRPG) and Tactics Ogre (1st fave) are my favorite TRPGs.

That brings to probably, with 100% honesty (I have too many faves), my favorite two games of all time, Landstalker on the Genesis, and Alundra on the PS1. Alundra 2 was cool, but the first one was WORLDS beyond the second.

Bahamut Lagoon, World Heroes (can not believe that got mentioned LOL), and you mentioned Cybernator a few posts ago too were all great. Cybernator was SO far ahead of it's time!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 6, 2011)

Qweklain said:


> Shadow Hearts is AWESOME. I only have the 2nd one right now and need to pick up one and three. Speaking of which, if you like Shadow Hearts, you'll love Digital Devil Saga or really any Shin Megami Tensei game.
> 
> What about all the of the .HACK games?? I wish they would make a multiplayer version of it! I heard they were, but that was years ago and have not heard anything since.
> 
> ...


 
If you can hunt down Koudelka and the first Shadow Hearts game, do so. You'll love it. 

All the Shin Megumi Tensei games are great, unfortunately, there's too many of them for me to play. 

The .hack games were alright. Some great ideas like trying to bring the online MMORPG elements to an offline 1 payer game, and the DVD series that came parallel with it added a lot of it's charm. However the game itself seemed dull. All the landscapes and dungeons looked all the same, which is off-putting considering there's 4 parts to the series. 

I'm glad you mentioned Tactics Ogre. Ogre Battle was good too. I never got to play any of the Alundra games though.

Also, have you played Metal Warriors (SNES)? IMO one of the few games that kept true to Cybernator's gameplay. Front Mission Gun Hazard was a fair effort, and the music was great... but the game fell short IMO.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, shit, I can't believe I forgot this.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> But I do agree with you Phi, the longevity of fighting games can vary. IMO, what really makes a fighting game last long is the competition and the community that keeps it lasting. You can only play and practice combos by yourself for so long.



My good sir, this is one other factor that contributes to a fighting game's longevity: ridiculosity. Mafiosos, reckless drivers, and general businessmen, I bring you... VIOLENCE FIGHT!


----------



## Qweklain (Jun 7, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> If you can hunt down Koudelka and the first Shadow Hearts game, do so. You'll love it.
> 
> All the Shin Megumi Tensei games are great, unfortunately, there's too many of them for me to play.
> 
> ...


Oh I will get the other Shadow Hearts, I still have a bunch of PS2 games to get, and am almost 100% done getting all the PS1 games I want.

Yeah, there are a TON of Shin Megami games, which is why I chose not to collect them. I may get just Nocturne and Digital Devil 1 & 2, but I do not know.

I guess I never noticed the blandness in the .HACK series, probably because I loved the battle system so much I never took notice. 

Yeah, I love Tactics Ogre and its difficulty and can not wait to get around to playing the GBA Knight of Lods and the newest one on PSP. I have em' just need to get around to them as I work one game at a time and am concentrating on my GBA collection right now.

Of cuorse I played Metal Warriors! Can not say I played FM: Gun Hazard though.

If you can, no, you NEED to get Alundra. You can pass on the second one unless it is cheap as it is a good game, but you have to get the first one. If you liked Landstalker, Alundra is like a 100% evolved version, and truly is perfection in every way IMO. I really wish Working Designs never went under...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> My good sir, this is one other factor that contributes to a fighting game's longevity: ridiculosity. Mafiosos, reckless drivers, and general businessmen, I bring you... VIOLENCE FIGHT!



DOGON! GOGON! 

YES! That game was a brand new level of terrible it's awesome. 

SAMMY YOU! 



Qweklain said:


> Oh I will get the other Shadow Hearts, I still have a bunch of PS2 games to get, and am almost 100% done getting all the PS1 games I want.
> 
> Yeah, there are a TON of Shin Megami games, which is why I chose not to collect them. I may get just Nocturne and Digital Devil 1 & 2, but I do not know.
> 
> ...



Sounds like I'll be hunting down Alundra then.  FM Gun Hazard had a decent storyline going for it, and the soundtrack was done by Nobuo Uematsu, Yasunori Mitsuda, Junya Nakano and Masashi Hamauzu... 4 titans in one game!  Unfortunately, the gameplay itself was its biggest weakness. It just felt like a half-assed Cybernator/Metal Warriors system. Plus it was easy to beat so it doesn't last long. If you're brave enough, give it a shot regardless.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 7, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> DOGON! GOGON!
> 
> YES! That game was a brand new level of terrible it's awesome.
> 
> SAMMY YOU!



GOOOOOOOOOON! This thread just entered a higher plane of stupidity.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2011)

LICK JOE!

Best fighting game name ever!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 7, 2011)

Puh-lease. Lick Joe's killing 13 wrestlers during playing is no match for Lee Chen's assassination ken(hands)!





Is it just me, or do you not expect a guy named Lee Chen to have a mullet and a handlebar mustache and be, well, white?


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 7, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Ah, I forgot about World Heroes!!! LOL. Such an obscure SNK game!



Oddly enough I've just picked up the World Heroes collection used and in great condition for £1 I was never too keen on the 1st but the 2nd is quite playable I love how most of SNK's 90's fighters seem to have some unique twist to them in terms of gameplay or controls etc instead of being blatant SF ripoffs.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't get away from this thread. 



Triple-J said:


> Oddly enough I've just picked up the World Heroes collection used and in great condition for £1 I was never too keen on the 1st but the 2nd is quite playable I love how most of SNK's 90's fighters seem to have some unique twist to them in terms of gameplay or controls etc instead of being blatant SF ripoffs.


 
While among the weaker SNK/ADK games, World Heroes was my guilty pleasure fighting game, still miles above Art of Fighting series and Aggressors of Dark Kombat. 

The first game was pretty average, but that's the golden rule of fighting games: they always get it right after 1 or 2 attempts. And thankfully WH 2/Jet/Perfect were pretty decent. 

It's also one took the SF cloning into a twist for the better. Diiferent historical figures from different time zones into one game is a nifty idea. They gave Hanzo Hattori and Kotaro Fuma some cool variations of Ryu and Ken's moves. I've already raved about Rasputin. Even some of the oddball characters like Mudman, Captain Kidd and J Max had their own unique charm. And of course you're using the Capcom/SNK engine so you know it'll play solid. 

Speaking of SF Ripoffs....

Fighters History (SNES)

Has anybody else played the game? I thought it was pretty good for what it is.


----------



## Qweklain (Jun 8, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Sounds like I'll be hunting down Alundra then.


You will not have to hunt too hard as there are plenty on eBay for 20-40 depending on the condition and if it includes the map.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 8, 2011)

Fighters History has always been something I'm 50/50 about tbh as it's such a ripoff but to it's credit it actually played quite well and Data East deserve a lot more respect as they created some brilliant stuff in the arcades, Sly Spy, Joe & Mac, Two Crude Dudes, Bad Dudes vs Dragonninja and of course Robocop did a good job of making sure my pockets were emptied of change whenever I stepped into an arcade.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 8, 2011)

Triple-J said:


> Fighters History has always been something I'm 50/50 about tbh as it's such a ripoff but to it's credit it actually played quite well and Data East deserve a lot more respect as they created some brilliant stuff in the arcades, Sly Spy, Joe & Mac, Two Crude Dudes, Bad Dudes vs Dragonninja and of course Robocop did a good job of making sure my pockets were emptied of change whenever I stepped into an arcade.



Don't forget, Data East made Karate Champ: the original and by far, the ONLY balanced fighting game in all existence. 

Also to add to the list:

Capcom Fighting Jam 

This was among Capcom's low points. Cashing in on the crossovers, this game didn't last long, but it sure was fun. It did bring back a more obscure series...

Warzard/Red Earth

Among the more different Capcom fighting games, with some of the most ridiculous and original characters that Capcom has ever done. Hell you got to play a Harpy and a Giant Squid... and Hauzer puts every character in Primal Rage to shame. 

Sengoku Basara X

For those familiar with the Devil Kings/Sengoku Basara series, this was a fighting game made by Capcom and Sammy (Guilty Gear series). Combined elements of MvC2/3 and GG games, this was absolutely awesome. Though being released outside Japan will probably never happen...


----------



## Demonbrn (Jun 8, 2011)

I also forgot to mention "Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles" for Gamecube, this game was unfortunatly hindered by requireing you to have a Gameboy Advanced/SP to really enjoy the multiplayer. I was fortunate enough to have 3 spoiled sibblings that all had those handhelds, so me and a couple of buddies played the hell out of it and by the time we were done, we had played for 152 years (in the way the game counts cycles). It was a great game, but it had the misfortune to being victim to nintendo's gimmickry.

The newer crystal chronicles for the wii come nowhere near what the original was. 

"I haven't seen my family in 10 years" - FFCC:CC comercial

lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 8, 2011)

I've got more! 

Shadowrun (SNES)

Based on the tabletop RPG, one of the darker games of it's time (you die right at the beginning), and there was plenty to do. Great under appreciated game. 

Vortex (SNES)

Released at the tail end of the 3D polygon craze, this game was hard, but damn, you got to play a 4 mode transforming mecha and it ruled as hard is it's difficulty. 

Super Aleste/Space Megaforce (SNES)

Vertical shooter, and extremely solid to boot. It was flashy but not over indulgent, it was neither easy nor hard, but just the right kind of challenging, and it sure was fun. Like Cybernator, small storylines were cut outside Japan. 

Blazblue series 

The successor to Guilty Gear, and unfortunately, not as big as it's predecessor. More quirky characters but same pure fun with same face melting music to boot. Still my favorite amongst the 'newer' fighting games.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Blazblue series
> 
> The successor to Guilty Gear, and unfortunately, not as big as it's predecessor. More quirky characters but same pure fun with same face melting music to boot. Still my favorite amongst the 'newer' fighting games.



Only had it for about a week but hell yes. I'm still a total scrub and the game isn't exactly easy to just pick up, but the huge variety in characters and the actual gameplay itself is just great. Now I've gotta practice all the crazy setups and get my execution down so I can raise my psr over 20 and maybe someday feel confident enough to play people offline.

I only have vague memories of guilty gear as I haven't really played it since PS1 but it definitely seems like a great successor and it makes sense how it evolved. Also has by far the best music I've heard in a fighting game to date.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 13, 2011)

More...

Xandra's Great Adventure (SNES)

Bizzare platform game about what looks like a green Jelly Baby with a pitchfork finding medicine for his son. Sounds simple, but turns out to be a very enjoyable game. 

Super Puyo Puyo (SNES)

About as enjoyable as Puzzle Bobble, but with blobs. Also has the best elevator music ever. 

Super Puzzle Fighter 2 Turbo

Is it wrong to thoroughy enjoy Street Fighter knocking off a Tetris style game?  I still find it weird that Ken is the best character in the game. 

Addams Family - Pugsley's Scavenger Hunt (SNES)

Simple premise, but surprisingly great to play. Among the better cartoon series based games. 

Last Blade series (Arcade)

Essentially Samurai Showdown set in the Bakumatsu period. Another SNK gem with some great characters. The main character even goes all Super Saiyajin too. 

Okami series (PS2/Wii/DS)

If there was one game that reeked of originality in recent years, it's this. Japanese mythology/culture galore, best played on Wii to fully appreciate the game. It even inspired the PS3 Prince of Persia game (also good). 



Tomo009 said:


> Only had it for about a week but hell yes. I'm still a total scrub and the game isn't exactly easy to just pick up, but the huge variety in characters and the actual gameplay itself is just great. Now I've gotta practice all the crazy setups and get my execution down so I can raise my psr over 20 and maybe someday feel confident enough to play people offline.
> 
> I only have vague memories of guilty gear as I haven't really played it since PS1 but it definitely seems like a great successor and it makes sense how it evolved. Also has by far the best music I've heard in a fighting game to date.


 
You should be able to find GGXX Reload for PS2 or GGXX Acent Core on Wii for dirt cheap in some EB stores. Highly recommended, though learning curve is still high.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a bit of a bump but I just picked up a GBA so I've been hammering a bunch of original Gameboy titles on it recently (Super Mario Land!!!!!) but I've forgotten just how much I love Fire Pro Wrestling it looks weird and kind of retro but it's actually got more depth and better gameplay than any of the recent WWE games plus the range of options in it is incredible.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 3, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Taken from KOEI Warriors - A site for KOEI Information. A community for every Warrior.
> 
> US release date: June 29. Euro release date July 1.


 
Now I have the game...

Gundam Musou 3 (Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3) gets added. 

Definitely among the better Gundam games out there (with the exception of Seed Destiny in Arcade, Gundam games tend to suck in general) and it's definitely an improvement over the second one (even with all of Koei's half-assed attempts and rushjobs). I don't mind playing the same maps and same mundane missions as long as I get to play all the 00 units complete with Trans Am modes. And adding the Stardust Memory and Gundam X protagonists and more characters from Gundam Wing are a definite plus since they missed out on the previous game. 

Yes, this game has taken over my gaming life.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 3, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh! Duelists Of The Roses, or something like that? It's pretty much how every TCG/video game hybrid should be like.


----------



## heminder (Aug 3, 2011)

Jets and Guns!


----------



## flint757 (Aug 4, 2011)

I liked Alone in the dark and Beyond Good and Evil

Alone in the Dark is epic awesome you control so much of the character...


----------



## groph (Aug 6, 2011)

Urban Assault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Probably the best game ever made.

Tzar: The Burden of the Crown - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - like Age of Empires sort of, plus magic items and unit veterancy that eventually reaches hero status. Full of bugs and it's pretty imbalanced but it's fun.



Oh man, I just had the hugest rush of nostalgia watching this. I played the fuck out of Earthsiege 2 when I was a wee one. I was terrified of it at first, fighting against alien robots and the sound effects of the footsteps freaked me out but I got used to it. It's pretty much Mechwarrior. You pilot a HERC (mech) that is armed to the teeth with lasers, missiles, autocannons (actually gatling guns in the game), particle beams, large zappy things, plasma cannons that own shit, and a host of electronic countermeasures devices if you prefer to be devious. After enemy kills, you gain salvage that you can use to build new HERCs, weapons, and do repairs. I didn't know at the time, but you can command your squad from your HERC. The guy playing isn't blowing the heads off of the enemies because if you took out a leg and disabled the enemy you'd get a lot more salvage so the "trick" to that game was to aim for the feet. Switching from active radar mode to passive radar mode makes you invisible to the enemy until you start shooting, so that's why the enemies appear incredibly stupid at times.



Urban Assault is a combined shooter/RTS where you defend a main base called a Host Station, build units, destroy enemies, and command your own units around the map. You can assume control of any of your units. It was hard as fuck, and the game was incredibly rare.


----------



## Qweklain (Aug 10, 2011)

flint757 said:


> I liked Alone in the dark and Beyond Good and Evil
> 
> Alone in the Dark is epic awesome you control so much of the character...


The Alone in the Dark series is indeed awesome. I know the newest one on 360 did not take very well, but it was a really good game. 

One-Eyed Jack's Revenge graphically was quite hilarious, however the game itself was RIDICULOUSLY hard, and there were a few times where if you forgot to grab an item earlier in the game, you had no chance of beating the game and had to restart. What an incredibly frustrating game if you did no know what to do! 

I have all of them, but have not played New Nightmare yet. It is in my extremely large collection of PS1/2 games I have yet to play, some games even yet to open!!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Aug 11, 2011)

Gotta be Primal on the PS2. There was a big media push, but it apparently didn't result in too much. Soundtrack by 16Volt and a the killer Prague Philharmonic, unreal graphics for its time, wonderful characters and voice acting. Had the whole 9 yards (IMO). A sequel could have been made but I guess not.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Aug 11, 2011)

Einhander never gets enough love. Was a Square game before they contracted the Enix


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 11, 2011)

TheFerryMan said:


> Einhander never gets enough love. Was a Square game before they contracted the Enix


 
 Did you ever get to play Project Sylpheed? It's supposed to be the 'spiritual' sequel, though it's not really related.


----------



## Qweklain (Aug 11, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Did you ever get to play Project Sylpheed? It's supposed to be the 'spiritual' sequel, though it's not really related.


That game is excellent as well, but there is also another one that is very similar to that or prequel maybe? Raystorm and something else I think... the name eludes me at this time.



TheFerryMan said:


> Einhander never gets enough love. Was a Square game before they contracted the Enix


Einhander is ALWAYS at a location of easy to get to when I am continuing my progress through my PS games. I have given it plenty of love, and hate lol, believe me!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got Psychonauts on Steam last night. It'll be nice to play it again.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 11, 2011)

Bushido Blade


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 12, 2011)

I found an interesting Super Mario World hack last night, called Super Mario Bros. 4 - Mystery of the Five Stones. The gameplay feels very much like Super Mario Bros. 1 and 3, with perhaps an inkling of Super Mario World. Mario hacks usually involve making the game impossible to play, but this is a nice hack because while it is difficult it is still possible for a normal person to actually do it. Also, the new graphics are done very well, which makes the game pleasant to look at.




The way I found out about it was that I was looking for information on a rather strange pirate game out of China called "Super Mario 14".


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 12, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> The way I found out about it was that I was looking for information on a rather strange pirate game out of China called "Super Mario 14".




Wow, what a mash-up of games? I see a little Mario, Megaman, and Little Nemo.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 12, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Wow, what a mash-up of games? I see a little Mario, Megaman, and Little Nemo.



The gameplay is actually kind of cool. What they did was take a game called Kaiketsu Yanchamaru 3 and put Mario's head on the protagonist's sprite.



Some of these get really hilarious.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 12, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> The gameplay is actually kind of cool. What they did was take a game called Kaiketsu Yanchamaru 3 and put Mario's head on the protagonist's sprite.





Ah...HA!!! _*strokes chin like karate master*_ So THAT Eees-a where Yoshimitsu-san got his weird pogo-jumpy-sword-thingy fram. Make-a sense-aru now-a. _A-ha... a-ha-ha... A-HA._ _*strokes chin again for dramatic effect*_


----------



## bostjan (Aug 12, 2011)

Pirates! for NES. This was the first console game I remember that was fully "sandbox" style. If you wanted to sail around and blast everything instead of completing missions, you could totally do that. The graphics were fairly bad, and the controls were a bit creeky, but to me that just reinforced the feel of sailing old wooden ships.

Also Crystal Warriors for SEGA. It was the first RPG-style video game - and went on to inspire the more popular Defenders of Oasis and Final Fantasy games. The graphics were amazing for the time period, the music was good, and the game play was formidable.

Dragon Warrior III. I loved being able to explore medieval planet earth, fighting apes, dragons, and weird man-eating plants while being able to customize my party. You could create your own back-up characters like "soldier," "pilgrim," "fighter," et cetera, or you could be weird and add characters like the merchant, who sucked at fighting and couldn't use spells, but could find a couple of measley gold coins during battle (?) or the goof-off who would do completely random things no matter what option you selected..."attack" "goof-off broke into a song" "attack" "goof-off tried to run away" etc.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 12, 2011)

Raptor: Call of the Shadows


Wing Commander 3 (can't go wrong with malcom mcdowell and mark hamill)


Vectorman (Genesis)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 11, 2011)

Bumping this up to add a game I've been anticipating to add to my collection. And now I have it. 

Xenoblade (Chronicles)







Considering the last few Japanese RPGs have been rather lackluster, this game throws a wrench in the works and has more freedom in it's genre, and the story is absolutely amazing. IMO, what FFXII should have been like.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 11, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Bumping this up to add a game I've been anticipating to add to my collection. And now I have it.
> 
> Xenoblade (Chronicles)
> 
> ...




Yea, that one pisses me off since frikkin Nintendo has no plans of selling it locally. 

I loved Xenogears and was pretty eagerly awaiting this title too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 11, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Yea, that one pisses me off since frikkin Nintendo has no plans of selling it locally.
> 
> I loved Xenogears and was pretty eagerly awaiting this title too.


 
You might be intested in this:

Operation Rainfall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I really hope the NA localisation goes ahead. It's too good of a game not to share to the rest of the world.


----------

